
*SUSE Dev Survey – Please Help Improve OpenSUSE for Developers - rbrownsuse
I would like to hear from Developers using Linux in any way, manner or form, to give feedback and ideas about improving openSUSE for Developers<p>I&#x27;ve put together this short survey which I&#x27;d really appreciate as many responses to as possible<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSdKRmRsR_9Ix7RqQfXayji0kZnmOKyac0Qwi6aMHHPah4X8VA&#x2F;viewform<p>Please spread the link around to anyone who might also be using or interested in using openSUSE as part of their development work<p>Any unstructured feedback here is also welcome<p>Thanks!
======
johnson
Simple!

1\. Abondon SystemD, while there is still time! (that ship is sinking. Rumor
has it many of the SystemD tools develop by governmental agencies for
offensive hacking, are focused on the numerous problem with SystemD.

Just 'emerge' the best parts of OpenSuse into a Gentoo Fork. Gentoo is being
raped by CoreOS, rackspace, google and a hoard of other commercial interests.
So, OPenSuse could easily become the best (secure) distro on the planet, and
bring a robust installation semantic to Gentoo, that is so desperately needed.
Change 1/2 of the folks on your Board of Directors:: align with the little
people.

Gentoo severely needs a robust installer. Then focus on UNIkernel solutions
for the cloud that are secure (very small attack surfaces.

Dirt Simple:: Make money off of corporate consulting

------
_RPM
Clickable
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdKRmRsR_9Ix7RqQfXa...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdKRmRsR_9Ix7RqQfXayji0kZnmOKyac0Qwi6aMHHPah4X8VA/viewform)

------
k__
I used Debian (Server) and Ubuntu (Workstation) for development till now.

Switching to NixOS these days, because it has dev specific features I really
like (Nix, hurrr). I don't see that much benefit from switching from Ubuntu to
SUSE or Fedora etc.

------
johnson
Just 'emerge' all of the good things of SUSE into Gentoo and help build a
better GENTOO linux.

dirt simple::you can then focus on UNIkernel clustered codes that provide
little in the way of attack surfaces.

------
roschdal
I like OpenSUSE! Easily available images of OpenSUSE for Docker and Vagrant
would be nice.

~~~
rbrownsuse
Did you know easily available Docker images for openSUSE are already in the
Docker hub/store?

docker pull opensuse

;)

[https://hub.docker.com/_/opensuse/](https://hub.docker.com/_/opensuse/)

[https://store.docker.com/images/99f9bd45-4c65-4e45-aa36-234e...](https://store.docker.com/images/99f9bd45-4c65-4e45-aa36-234e9150efc6)

~~~
roschdal
Nice. What about Vagrant images?

~~~
rbrownsuse
[https://atlas.hashicorp.com/bento/boxes/opensuse-
leap-42.1/](https://atlas.hashicorp.com/bento/boxes/opensuse-leap-42.1/)

